
Tesla crash: father of dead driver blames Tesla’s ‘rocketship-like’ acceleration - ph0rque
https://electrek.co/2017/02/12/tesla-crash-dead-drunk-driver/
======
dbg31415
Kid was drunk and driving.

This is pure parental failure -- nothing more to gain from it. Father is hurt
and lashing out for someone to blame instead of taking responsibility for
raising a kid that wasn't capable of making good choices.

> Jon Speckman instead blames the Model S’ acceleration in an interview with
> Indy Star today:

> “This is a vehicle that travels from 0 to 60 in 3.1 seconds. She’s clearly
> having to swerve to miss a vehicle going the wrong way on a one-way street.
> If her foot should happen to hit the accelerator, it’s like a rocket ship. I
> don’t know why they have to make a car that does that.”

Presumably he knew first-hand how the car worked when he bought the car, and
gave the keys to his daughter. It's not like he can say, "I don't know how my
kid ended up in a Tesla S... maybe she tripped?"

Being drunk and driving any car can kill.

~~~
greglindahl
As this article says in the beginning, the car was not owned by the father.

------
tsukikage
AKA "how to turn a tragic accident into marketing material".

"This is a vehicle that travels from 0 to 60 in 3.1 seconds. (...) it’s like a
rocket ship. I don’t know why they have to make a car that does that."

"It’s important to note what while some versions of the Model S can achieve 0
to 60 mph acceleration in 3.1 seconds, it needs to be in performance modes
like ‘Insane’ or ‘Ludicrous’."

...seriously?

